# Shanghai Nightmare 2010: Largest Haunted House in China



## thrilltainment (Apr 8, 2010)

Location: Shanghai, China :jol:








more photos here
Shanghai Nightmare 2010 - a set on Flickr


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Oh man I can't wait to check this out in the morning. I expect to take a while looking through the photos and I'm about to go to sleep haha!


----------



## thrilltainment (Apr 8, 2010)

this is the most epic picture we took in our haunt =)


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Your haunt looked really cool! Do you have more video?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is amazing. mad props to you and your crew! that last picture was incredibly epic....would love to see the after math of it too! what ever happened to them?


----------



## thrilltainment (Apr 8, 2010)

they came out an incredible sweaty bunch of people...

we had a vendor with those fast printing photos (like you see on rollercoasters) and they had set up a manually triggered camera in the butcher room. when the kids come through our actor would scream at them and take multiple photos of them. the camera flash further adds to the disorientation ;-)


----------



## Haunted hearse (Mar 29, 2011)

They needed to do nothing to the outside to look really creepy.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This looks very cool, glad to see you are haunting in China.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, so cool! You had some really creepy looking characters going on! Nice! And it is really cool to think of folks haunting all over the world, from the U.S. to China to New Zealand...does my evil little heart good.:smilevil: hehe


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeaaah! Haunt the planet!!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Quan! I knew your shirt looked familiar on the MHC bus tour! I wish I had realized so I could have told you how awesome your haunt looked from these photos, I appreciate the story you told us about it on the bus more now, and I thought it was great to begin with haha!


----------



## thrilltainment (Apr 8, 2010)

hey, thanks for the compliments! it was definitely an adventure for us ---- although we're not doing it again this year, we've really learned a lot from it and can truly appreciate what all the other haunters go through. we are now focusing on our spin-off business, which is Darklight.

i think eventually we might go back and do another haunt or maybe start one back in good ol' california.


----------

